# 30G



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

Some great looking tanks in here. Thought I would throw mine in and get some suggestions.

Im yet to put fish in and its only been set up for a day, so it 's still settling. I've used Crushed coral, and river stones. Behind the pile of stones in the corner there is a large cave, and lots of smaller ones. And to the left of the center there is another small one. Plants are real.

I have had the tank set up before, but it hadn't been used for about 2 years.


----------



## BigKidz (Jan 7, 2009)

looks ok on a scale from 1-10 ill give it a 6
get rid of some rocks and put some driftwood in there, ps i dont like the plant either looks weird.
you can also put a black backround in it, but im not sure how your tank is possitioned and if its possible for u.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

BigKidz said:


> looks ok on a scale from 1-10 ill give it a 6
> get rid of some rocks and put some driftwood in there, ps i dont like the plant either looks weird.
> you can also put a black backround in it, but im not sure how your tank is possitioned and if its possible for u.


Didn't want that to be the only reply you got...
It depends on what you plan on stocking it with if you should remove any rocks and add driftwood. I have no driftwood in any of my tanks, all african Cichlids... and personally I like the plants, but I don't have luck with live plants (often we want what we can't have). Most will bash you for stacking the rocks against the glass and I will 2nd the background suggestion.
Take another series of shots once it clears up and I bet you get plenty of OOOh's and AAAh's


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good. Not really a Driftwood fan, but i am a rock fan. I love how you set up those rocks.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow those are some big vals, what are you going to be keeping in there?

I like the looks of it, you should stick some anubias nana all along the rock wall in a bunch of spots give it a more natural feel and add more green 

Have fun!


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

Things have cleared up abit in there. Its only a small tank so it is hard to work with. I know most wont agree with the rocks near the glass or the choice of background, but it is how it is. Also the only tank inhabitants atm. 2x Yellow labs.
Oh and all the photo's are taken with my phone. Im waiting on my proper camera to come back from repairs.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking quite nice 

And your phone takes better pics than my camera


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I actually think it's cool... I mean, not 10 out of 10 or anything, but like you said, it's a small tank, and you don't have alot to work with. I just attended a tank decoration workshop at the LFS, and we were told it was COOL to stack stuff against the glass..

I like the plants. I like the substrate. I think the rockpile is cool. As someone said, you should get some anubius or java fern going near/on the rocks.

Black or other non-loud background is a must.

Also, as a suggestion... something I learned at that workshop.. is you can push the substrate up into a corner, then take flatrock and shove it into the pile you just made... this will hold the substrate up. It makes a cool multi-level effect... You might beable to do something fun like that with a small piece or 2 of flat rock. Makes sort of a plateau and a cliff...


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like it. :thumb:


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks guys, i really appreciate the feedback.

Now to add some more fish.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i like your setup, there is nothing wrong with the decor... i'm not a plant fan, but it looks nice none the less... 
the only thing i would change is the background... a much calmer BG or solid black BG would make the tank much nicer IMO...

but very nice start though...
good luck.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I really like the tank, looks great!! I wouldnt stock too much more, but you may be able to make a nice lab breeding colony in there.

Dont really agree with the first comment, but everyone is entitled to an opinion, and mine is that you're doing a great job!! :thumb:


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i liek it, very nice work with wha tyou got!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I think it looks really good!! :thumb: I like the rocks and the plants and the only suggestion is like others have said maybe add some anubias in the rockpile to balance the color. Very nice though!!


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

ok so i've added some anubias, and also a second filter. 1st one that was sold to me half of what was needed for the tank....thanks lfs! So i just bought a second one and put the spray bar on it.

Once the water clears up from the water change ill add another photo. Oh and with another 2 fish.


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

Photo's to follow.


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice setup, looks very good. Now all you have to do is get rid of the labs and get a few gorgeous male peacocks haha just kiddding.................but seriously :dancing:


----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

I didnt even see the second page so sorry for the first post. Nice, keep those mbuna and toss the labs lol those other mbuna look real good. What kind is that one or is there two?


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice looking tank and fish!


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

Update:


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

what'd u do with ur kingsizei?


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

was way too aggressive for the tank so sold them both. Going to change the background to black. Its on the to do list. Running 4 tanks atm (3 new) and just haven't be bothered


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

River rock FTW!

I like the first landscape tho!


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

love the look of river rock, almost makes me regret my lace rock :O


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

Had some extra plants laying around so added some more Vals, tried some hair grass and it look really good, but 2mins later they were picking at it so I pulled it back out, changed the backgrounds to black, and also added a Eheim 2010 internal filter. Running both filters at the moment to keep all the levels in check and will pull the old one out in 2-3weeks. Photos tomorrow.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Agree with JWerner2, the first aquascape looked better. I always like setups with river rock, I'm biased on that as I always use them in my tanks. Nice pic of your Bristlenose on the rock. :thumb:


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

Got over the scape. Reverted to a combination of both scapes, waiting for everything to settle.


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

Tada!

Thoughts, ideas, opinions?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I personally liked the first idea best still but I think this looks way more better off than the second design with just a pile in the center :thumb:

If the first one would have the plant arrangement this one has it would be killer!


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Now it looks great! :thumb:


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. Love getting some feedback on what Im doing lol 

Experimenting with some hairgrass planted around the vals. Wanna see if they notice or not.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks awesome!

Is that a Venustus in there? On the right hand side in that one pic... they get like 8+ inches don't they?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

There seems to be at least two venustus in the middle and a livingstoni on the right. What a great excuse for a 6 foot tank! (males grow to about 9-10 inches each)


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

i like it
what kind of plants are the stringy ones? those look real nice


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

The plant is Vallisneria aka Val.

Yeah 2 Venustus, 2 Livingstonii, 2 Yellow Labs, 2 peakcocks that I cant remember the name of (black/purple with yellow tipped fins), and a peppermint BN. They are only really young and small at the moment, so once they start to get too big for the tank I will sell them and get a new group.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Just take out the Nimbochromis Venustus and Livingstoni and keep the Labs and Peacocks and you tank will be okay. You don't need to remove the Labs and Peacocks.


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

The other fish are red fin kadango.


----------



## il2fd (Jan 17, 2009)

Thinking of changing the tank to a 2ft cube, with sump. Would this suffice for room for the fish? They are gettting larger and will need to upgrade the tank in the next 6months.


----------

